# Duvida, Oregon ou Lacrosse



## xelect75 (25 Ago 2009 às 17:06)

Boas, sou novo aqui no forum. Gostava de saber em termos de qualidade qual a melhor central e porquê:

Oregon WMR100N ou Lacrosse WS3650IT

também gostava de saber se estas centrais permitem alem do Wireless ligação por cabo entre sensores e central.

Obrigado,
Nelson


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2009 às 22:00)

xelect75 disse:


> Boas, sou novo aqui no forum. Gostava de saber em termos de qualidade qual a melhor central e porquê:
> 
> Oregon WMR100N ou Lacrosse WS3650IT
> 
> ...



Apesar das supostas superiores características da La Crosse WS3650IT, nomeadamente no que respeita à resolução do pluviómetro; de 0,5mm, a Oregon é sempre superior à La Crosse, na minha opinião.

A começar pela recepção de sinal, que nas La Crosse costuma ser má e, quando ligadas por fios (a opção alternativa ao wireless) costuma haver problemas na leitura dos dados, pois os fios partem-se facilmente e, mesmo enrolados, causam deturpações no envio de dados para as respectivas consolas.

Para além do mais, as La Crosse facilmente se avariam e apresentam, regra geral, uma durabilidade bastante fraca. Qualquer avaria se resume, praticamente, a um sensor novo, com a substituição do antigo e é frequente haver problemas nestes.

Como qualquer outra estação, é necessário instalar o termo-higrómetro dentro de um abrigo, normalmente um radiation shield, para que as leituras sejam o mais correctas possível, mas esta marca de estações apresenta uma certa tendência para apresentar mínimas bastante baixas e tendências de humidade inversas às reais, ou seja, facilmente um termo-higrómetro se descalibra e começa a apresentar níveis de humidade muito baixos quando na realidade são altos e, apresentam tendência de subida da humidade quando, na realidade, esta apresenta uma tendência de descida. São tendências relativamente vulgares nos sensores da La Crosse. Isto para não falar que, o anemómetro que vem normalmente nesta série é de ventoinha, que é um anemómetro menos sensível e fiável do que os de conchas. Se adquirires a série WS3650 terás de comprar um anemómetro de conchas à parte e deixar o original guardado, o que só por si representa uma despesa extra e um desperdício de material.

Já as Oregon apresentam uma maior versatilidade, durabilidade e fiabilidade no que respeita aos sensores, mas o termo-higrómetro não dispensa também a protecção de um radiation shield, abrigo mais comummente utilizado.

A WMR100N da Oregon permite a colocação do mesmo dentro de um abrigo e apresenta um sinal mais forte do que as La Crosse, assim como a qualidade e fiabilidade dos próprios sensores. Neste caso, apenas existe a versão wireless, que é a mais vantajosa (não entendo o porquê de quereres ligação por cabo).

Tens ainda, neste caso, a opção de, por mais cerca de 50 €, adquirires um sensor para a medição da radiação UV.

Tens assim uma estação mais equilibrada e barata, mas de qualidade superior, na minha opinião, pois prefiro a Oregon à La Crosse pelas razões que enunciei em cima.


----------



## xelect75 (25 Ago 2009 às 22:08)

Desde já o meu obrigado pela resposta. 
Também tenho visto pela net uma central da Oregon WMR968, penso que só vindo dos states, qual é a tua opinião?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2009 às 22:23)

xelect75 disse:


> Desde já o meu obrigado pela resposta.
> Também tenho visto pela net uma central da Oregon WMR968, penso que só vindo dos states, qual é a tua opinião?



A única vantagem clara da WMR968/928NX é a consola com ecrã tactil, porque a nível de funções e aproveitamento de recursos, no que respeita à análise de dados recolhidos é similar.

O preço acaba por ser bastante superior ao da WMR100N e tem de vir dos EUA, pois não se vendem em Portugal.

É preferível, neste momento, adquirir a WMR100N, pois a WMR968/928NX foi lançada há já vários anos e agora há várias estações à sua altura, a nível de recolha de dados, como a WMR100N e com preços mais acessíveis, para não referir a facilidade com que se compra uma WMR100N, que é muito superior à outra, pois esta vende-se em Portugal, em lojas várias, como a Media Markt e mais do mesmo ramo.

Não sei por quanto mais tempo a Oregon continuará a vender a WMR968/928NX.


----------



## Mago (25 Ago 2009 às 23:46)

Desculpa discordar de ti Daniel, mas ja tive duas estações Meterologicas LaCrosse e nunca tive nenhum problema que descreveste...Pelo contrario....principalmente a nivel de sinal e sensores nunca falhou e ja levaram com temperaturas de -5ºC , estou na Beira Alta, os extremos sao o prato do dia aqui....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2009 às 00:22)

Mago disse:


> Desculpa discordar de ti Daniel, mas ja tive duas estações Meterologicas LaCrosse e nunca tive nenhum problema que descreveste...Pelo contrario....principalmente a nivel de sinal e sensores nunca falhou e ja levaram com temperaturas de -5ºC , estou na Beira Alta, os extremos sao o prato do dia aqui....



Para analisares isso terias de ter outra estação de uma marca diferente e analisar as diferenças. Para além de que as avarias surgem mais depressa quando não se tem abrigos. Tinhas um abrigo, ou não ?

Qual era a distância entre o sensor e a consola, no teu caso ?

Eu falo de forma geral dos pontos negativos delas, e não de forma absoluta.


----------



## Mago (26 Ago 2009 às 14:34)

Ola Daniel

Sensor apenas abrigado pela "capota" que veio de origem, esta estação este ano levou com umas excelentes geadas, neve, chuva.

Esta a uns 80 Metros da consola presa a um mastro virada em sentido contrario.

Envia dados de 4s em 4s. A anterior tambem foi excelente apenas a troquei porque nao tinha anemometro nem pluviometro.

Não estou a querer comparar com outras marcas, apenas posso dizer que estas até à data funcionaram excelente. Aliás o higrometro parece-me mais fiavel que as oregon, isto comparando com duas... No meu serviço temos uma Oregon wmr 200 e outro colega tem uma oregon e ambas sao menos rigorosas com a % de humidade normalmente mostram valores mais baixos.

No entanto nao estou a comparar marcas, mais uma vez acho que ambas sao equiparaveis !


----------



## xelect75 (26 Ago 2009 às 15:11)

olá Mago qual é o modelo da Lacrosse que tens? está ligado por wireless?


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 15:29)

É apenas uma opinião...

Eu já tive uma La Crosse. Nada tão sofisticado como essas, mas seja como for, chegava a ter um défice na temperatura de 3ºC (ás vezes por excesso, outras por defeito).
Na altura cheguei a procurar o que levava o sensor a fazer isso etc... e vi mais pessoas (penso que num fórum espanhol), já não me recordo bem onde, a queixar-se de problemas parecidos.


PS: O que disse em cima, não significa que vá acontecer com a tua! Há sempre um conjunto de factores que levam a problemas assim...


Espero ter ajudado.


Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2009 às 16:23)

*Dave* disse:


> Eu já tive uma La Crosse. Nada tão sofisticado como essas, mas seja como for, chegava a ter um défice na temperatura de 3ºC (ás vezes por excesso, outras por defeito).



Sim, foi isso que referi em cima. Vi várias La Crosse a fazer isso, embora não com essa diferença tão abismal.

Tendencialmente as mínimas são normalmente mais baixas que as reais, de forma exagerada, na casa de 1 ºC, podendo ser mais, e as máximas são ela por ela, sendo que por vezes até são mais altas.

Mas isso é relativo a determinados modelos da La Crosse, a série WS3650 está menos susceptível a isso, mas é apenas uma tendência da marca para apresentar estes desvios.

A Oregon também avaria com alguma facilidade o higrómetro, tal como disse o Mago, começando a mostrar valores de humidade cada vez mais baixos ao longo do tempo, geralmente cerca de 15 % inferiores ao real. Mas este tipo de avarias nos termo-higrómetros da Oregon só costumam ocorrer quando os sensores não são protegidos dentro de abrigos. Se forem bem cuidados, estes problemas surgirão muito mais tarde e os sensores irão ter uma durabilidade bastante superior.


----------



## xelect75 (26 Ago 2009 às 16:31)

ok, mas o que eu queria saber é a vossa opinião entre os 2 modelos que referi.
os sensores vão ser instalados num mastro ao pé dos anexos, ficando a 10 metros do inicio da casa(primeira parede).


----------



## HotSpot (26 Ago 2009 às 17:04)

xelect75 disse:


> ok, mas o que eu queria saber é a vossa opinião entre os 2 modelos que referi.
> os sensores vão ser instalados num mastro ao pé dos anexos, ficando a 10 metros do inicio da casa(primeira parede).



Eu recomendo a Oregon, pelos vários factores enunciados inspira-me mais confiança. Não deixa de ser uma opinião pessoal.

Se pudesses comprar uma Davis tanto melhor, é plug'n'play sem necessidade de RS e não há nenhum dos defeitos descritos acima a apontar. Problema? o preço....E existe a versão por cabo que sempre é mais barata.


----------



## Mago (26 Ago 2009 às 17:16)

xelect75 disse:


> olá Mago qual é o modelo da Lacrosse que tens? está ligado por wireless?



Ws1600, nao tem ligaçao ao PC. para o que preciso chega perfeitamente, comparo dados com a estação do IM que fica a uns 300 mts em linha de vista, nao foge muito, e com outro colega com oregon , e com a que esta no meu serviço oregon wrm 200, tambem nao foge muito.

Mas tambem acho que partilho o que ja se disse aqui... quem quiser apostar a sério...acho que a Davis tem patamares de rigor e qualidade superiores.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 17:19)

Mago disse:


> cho que a Davis tem patamares de rigor e qualidade superiores.



A Mercedes da meteorologia .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2009 às 18:25)

Mago disse:


> Mas tambem acho que partilho o que ja se disse aqui... quem quiser apostar a sério...acho que a Davis tem patamares de rigor e qualidade superiores.



Nem mais. 

Ninguém se arrependerá de a comprar, nem pelo preço, pois a nível de funções, fiabilidade e durabilidade vence as restantes com distinção.

Facilmente chegam aos 20 anos, com uma ou outra substituição pelo caminho, normalmente os anemómetros, que costumam durar, em média, cerca de 8 anos cada um em condições normais, mas que são sempre substituíveis; o ponto normalmente mais fraco na Davis, mas ainda assim uma durabilidade bem acima da média.

São as melhores estações amadoras do mercado, mas num patamar de preços já um pouco superior.


----------



## xelect75 (27 Ago 2009 às 16:14)

no site da redcoon tem um modelo que é o *WMR100N (REG-ENG)* sabem se é com os sensores externos separados?
ARedcoon só me disse que que era com menus em ingles...


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Ago 2009 às 21:08)

xelect75 disse:


> no site da redcoon tem um modelo que é o *WMR100N (REG-ENG)* sabem se é com os sensores externos separados?
> ARedcoon só me disse que que era com menus em ingles...



A WMR100N tem uma vantagem relativamente à irmã WMR100 que é o termo/higrómetro estar separado do anemómetro. Efectivamente todos os aparelhos a serem colocados no exterior são separados.

E tenho-o dito: No dia que a minha Lacrosse se avariar (que espero não ser tão cedo, pelo contrário, tem-se revelado uma boa estação, embora tenha feito reset do nada uma vez, e perdi o histórico), avança-se para uma Davis, que sempre que vejo uma até me babo.


----------



## xelect75 (27 Ago 2009 às 21:45)

As Davis são muito caras ou a que preços é que as conseguem?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Ago 2009 às 22:11)

xelect75 disse:


> As Davis são muito caras ou a que preços é que as conseguem?



A tua decisão irá depender da utilização que pretendas dar ao equipamento, ao nível da precisão de medição de que necessitas e, obviamente, do preço do mesmo.
Para te esclarecer um pouco acerca desses aspectos, aqui fica uma ideia acerca das estações meteorológicas Oregon e Davis e dos seus constrastes.
As Davis, claramente superiores às Oregon, quer pela taxa de actualização dos dados, sensibilidade de medição do vento em quadrantes direccionais e intervalos de intensidade, maior precisão na medição da precipitação, com uma resolução pluviómetrica de 0,2 mm contra os 1,0 mm da Oregon (claramente melhor do que a Oregon neste aspecto), possibilidade de calibração de variáveis directamente na consola, alcance de sinal do ISS do módulo principal da estação (exterior) até à consola de 300 m e extensível até 2,7 km através de um repetidor de sinal, etc etc.
Muitos são os factores que nos poderão fazer optar por uma Davis ao invés de uma Oregon, mas o preço é também um factor de bastante importância, pelo que é importante ponderar bem a nossa escolha.


Quantos aos modelos Oregon mais competitivos (nenhum deles inclui um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro):

WMR100N (versão WMR100 com o termo-higrómetro separado do tubo do anemómetro, para que possa ser colocado no interior de um abrigo, normalmente um radiation shield - imprescindível para proteger os sensores da radiação solar e também da incidência de chuva, que deturparão os dados e poderão pôr em causa a integridade do sensor) - *cerca de 150 €*
*(encontra-se em lojas como a Media Markt e do mesmo ramo)*

WMR928NX/WMR968 (muito idêntica à anterior no que toca à fiabilidade e resolução dos sensores, mas com uma consola melhorada, com a função touchscreen; os sensores têm uma aparência diferente, mas os parâmetros de observação são muito idênticos) - *cerca de 230 €*
*(encontra-se no ebay americano e alemão; ter em atenção que se for comprada fora da UE irão incidir nela taxas alfandegárias - explicadas em baixo)*

WMR200 (inclui, de uma forma geral, tudo o que os anteriores incluem + sensor UV; o design dos sensores é diferente, mas os parâmetros de medição e resolução são bastante idênticos, a consola tem a função de touchscreen) - *cerca de 300 €*
*(encontra-se no ebay americano e alemão; ter em atenção que se for comprada fora da UE irão incidir nela taxas alfandegárias - explicadas em baixo)*


Há vários modelos da Davis Vantage:

6152 (versão base Vantage Pro2)
6153 (inclui Fan-Aspirated Radiation Shield [FARS 24h])
6162 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + sensor UV + sensor solar)
6163 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + FARS 24h + sensor UV + sensor solar)


Se comprares pelo ebay alemão ou americano (este último aparentemente mais barato, mas depois está sujeito a taxas alfandegárias e outros direitos aduaneiros) estes serão os preços, falando por alto *(os preços baixaram)*:

6152 (cerca de 550 €)
6153 (cerca de 760 €)
6162 (cerca de 900 €)
6163 (cerca de 1180 €)


Estes preços são muito generalistas e já estou a incluir as taxas alfandegárias no preço final dos produtos Davis para simplificar aquilo que te quero dizer, claro que podes encontrar um pouco mais barato, mas também encontras muito mais caro, se for preciso.

Em Portugal, para te dar uma ideia, a mais barata fica acima dos 800 € e o modelo 6163 ascende praticamente aos 2000 €, pelo que comprar cá parece não ser muito compensatório.


Atenção: Os preços que referi não incluem o datalogger com o software WeatherLink, que é o que irá permitir a ligação da estação ao computador e à Internet.
Este aparelho custa cerca de 160 €, já com os portes e taxas incluídos, que se deverão somar ao preço-base de cada uma das estações.


No final, para dar o exemplo, um modelo que custe 420 € no país onde compras - vindo de fora da União Europeia - irá estar sujeito aos portes (cerca de 50 €) e a 20 % de IVA, a algumas taxas mistério de valor reduzido (cerca de 5 €) e o datalogger também estará sujeito a taxas alfandegárias.


Assim, o modelo 6152 (por alto);

420 € + 50 € + 20 % = 564 € (estação + portes + alfândega)

+ datalogger (cerca de 160 €) 

= 

~ 720 €


Tudo isto, cálculos feitos de forma muito grosseira e muito por alto, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia de como as coisas se processam. 

---

*Em Portugal, podes comprar material Davis na Gestel, em Linda-a-Velha.

Há também a alternativa de procurares no ebay americano ou alemão, não obstante tudo o que referi atrás.

Há também algumas alternativas dentro da Europa: http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/davis_instruments.html*

---


Mas, apesar de os preços não serem propriamente baixos, são estações de excelente qualidade e fiabilidade, pelo que - se quiseres a minha opinião - afirmo com toda a certeza que são estações que valem a pena.
Se tiveres possibilidades financeiras para comprar material Davis, não hesites, pois a sua robustez e durabilidade compensam bastante o dinheiro que se dá por ele.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Ago 2009 às 22:13)

xelect75 disse:


> As Davis são muito caras ou a que preços é que as conseguem?



Pela Net arranja-se por volta dos 280€ + Transporte + Alfandega.

Depois tens de lhe comprar o datalogger, entre os 150€ e os 250€ + transporte + Alfandega.

Em Portugal, custa-te umas 3x mais.

Mas tambem ja ando a pensar numa


----------



## xelect75 (9 Set 2009 às 21:26)

Boas, comprei uma WMR200, chegou hoje e já está a bombar provisoriamente.
Amanhã vou fixar o anenometro mais alto e continuo com a duvida de colocar o termohigrometro juntamente no mastro.
Neste momento está uns 30cm acima do telhado dos anexos, mas estou a pensar em aumentar a distancia para +- 1 metro do telhado.

Agradeço opiniões,

Nelson


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2009 às 22:23)

xelect75 disse:


> Boas, comprei uma WMR200, chegou hoje e já está a bombar provisoriamente.
> Amanhã vou fixar o anenometro mais alto e continuo com a duvida de colocar o termohigrometro juntamente no mastro.
> Neste momento está uns 30cm acima do telhado dos anexos, mas estou a pensar em aumentar a distancia para +- 1 metro do telhado.
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela compra. 

O abrigo que o termo-higrómetro traz não é suficiente, para além de que ter o sensor directamente exposto à radiação solar e à humidade leva-o a uma degradação em pouco tempo. Terás de adquirir um radiation shield e colocar no seu interior o termo-higrómetro.

Esse abrigo deverá depois ficar pelo menos 1,20 m acima da superfície principal, que neste caso é o telhado, mas recomenda-se preferencialmente 1,50 m de altura.

Todos os outros instrumentos devem também ser colocados acima do nível do telhado e o anemómetro deve ficar 10 metros acima do nível do solo, neste caso se morares num prédio já alto, basta o anemómetro ficar cerca de 2 metros acima do telhado.

Especialmente o pluviómetro nunca deve ficar na superfície do telhado, nem em cima do chão, pois irá captar precipitação por «ricochete», mas deves sempre certificar-te que o mastro onde o irás colocar não abana, para não contabilizar precipitação falsa, devido às oscilações do mastro.

Coloca todos os instrumentos no mesmo mastro e terás uma boa instalação, já com estas dicas.


----------



## xelect75 (10 Set 2009 às 08:31)

Qual a vossa opinião, como o RS ainda é caro  estou a pensar em colocar o termohigronetro debaixo do telheiro que é aberto dos dois lados ou seja o termohigrometro fica à sombra.
Para colocar os dados na net qual o melhor site?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2009 às 10:36)

xelect75 disse:


> Qual a vossa opinião, como o RS ainda é caro  estou a pensar em colocar o termohigronetro debaixo do telheiro que é abero dos dois lados ou seja o termohigrometro fica à sombra.?



O ideal é mesmo um RS. Sem um nunca terás dados completamente fidedignos, faças o que fizeres e com o tempo irás começar a aperceber-te disso. Podes sempre fazer um RS com pratos de vasos brancos Domplex e depois dar uma pintura de branco novamente para os tornar mais opacos e isolantes, não gastas tanto dinheiro, nem por sombras, e sempre tens melhores resultados. É fácil e preferível.



xelect75 disse:


> Para colocar os dados na net qual o melhor site?



Os mais usuais e mais consultados são o Wunderground, Meteoclimatic e Awekas. Podes também transmitir para o CitizenWeather, entre outros.


----------



## xelect75 (10 Set 2009 às 12:20)

...mas qual a diferença entre estar dentro do RS ou debaixo de um telheiro que não tem paredes, só serve para resguardar o carro do sol e da chuva, passagem de ar constante.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2009 às 13:19)

xelect75 disse:


> ...mas qual a diferença entre estar dentro do RS ou debaixo de um telheiro que não tem paredes, só serve para resguardar o carro do sol e da chuva, passagem de ar constante.



Essencialmente a protecção contra a radiação difusa.
No fundo, o objectivo de qualquer abrigo é que seja ventilado, impermeável, proteja o sensor da radiação directa do sol e também da radiação difusa, e o RS faz tudo isso com grande perfeição.
No telheiro pode "aprisionar" o ar quente no topo e a radiação difusa estará constantemente a bater no sensor (claro, durante o dia).
Pode, por exemplo, arranjar forma de não fixar o sensor directamente ao tecto do telheiro e fixar junto do sensor uma protecção de cor branca e que permita a ventilação (ex. prato de plastico).
Esta dica pode minimizar o erro dos seus dados .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2009 às 18:39)

*Dave* disse:


> Essencialmente a protecção contra a radiação difusa.
> No fundo, o objectivo de qualquer abrigo é que seja ventilado, impermeável, proteja o sensor da radiação directa do sol e também da radiação difusa, e o RS faz tudo isso com grande perfeição.
> No telheiro pode "aprisionar" o ar quente no topo e a radiação difusa estará constantemente a bater no sensor (claro, durante o dia).



Exactamente. Para muitos isto pode parecer uma mesquinhice mas quem está dentro disto desde há anos atrás, dias a fio, sabe perfeitamente o comportamento dos termómetros e higrómetros em qualquer local por empiria própria. A olho comum parece não se passar nada ao colocar aí um termómetro, mas mesmo sem estar a ver o local eu já estou a perceber os problemas que vais sofrer. O sensor deve ser colocado como foi dito, num RS, preferencialmente 1,50 m acima do telhado, exposto aos fluxos de ar de todos os quadrantes. Mesmo que alguma vez essa localização do telheiro fosse perfeita, o sensor nunca ficaria exposto aos ventos de todos os quadrantes, é uma tarefa impossível sem um abrigo adequado, que exige exposição solar. E quem está dentro disto compreende o efeito que tudo isto tem. Mas vale ser feita uma instalação adequada e definitiva do que instalares de forma deficiente a instrumentação e fazer mau uso dela, para depois teres de voltar a instalar tudo de novo noutro local melhor.

Cumprimentos.


----------

